# Colt Assault Rifle(s) vs Rock River Arms Assault Rifle(s)



## DUCKHTR (Nov 24, 2006)

I am in the market for an Assault Rifle in the 5.56 cal. I carried the Colt AR-15A3 for the US Treasury Dept. for almost 20 years and know what it can do. I was locked in on buying one of these just to keep around the house in case things go south in the near future, which I believe they will, when my old National Firearms Coord. suggested that before I buy I take a look at the Rock River Arms counterpart to the Colt. He has no personal experience with this weapon but thought it looked good on paper.

Is there anyone out there who has had any personal experience with the Rock River Arms, Elite CAR A4 who is willing to give me your thoughts on this firearm. I am totally unfamiliar with Rock River Arms products and how they may compare to Colt.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Duck,

I'll be watching with interest for any and all responses, since I too am shopping (sort of) for an AR variation of some sort.

I will NOT be buying a Colt. They ****** me off beyond comprehension a while back when they went public with statements against the NRA. Even the most vocal supporter of Colt handguns I know was taken aback.

Around here the consensus is the copies have Colt beat now anyway.

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Someone needs to tweak this program. I did not say "ticked". Ticked does not come close to showing how pizzed I am at Colt, and Smith and Wesson for that matter.

We as gun owners need to remember who in the industry has their hearts and minds in the right places, and remember the ones who don't EVEN LONGER!!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I drove half way around the state looking at the different manufactures then I decided on a DPMS, so far that choice had proved to be great.

I wanted a M4 style rifle so I went with this.

http://www.pantherarms.com/firearms/5.56x45mm/lite_16.aspx

For a M16 style rifle I think you would be greatly satisfied with this.

http://www.pantherarms.com/firearms/5.56x45mm/classic.aspx


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never dealt with the select fire weapons from DPMS but I have a few friends that have the semi auto only dpms guns. They have never had a problem with their guns. I would rather have a crapy SKS "and they all are compaired to the MAC-90 type guns" than have a colt. I am parshal to bushmaster but DPMS and Rock River Arms both make a great gun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

DuckHTR My brother has a Bushmaster and its great, I think the A2's are too heavy as I got used to the A1's in my Army Days but thats just me. Please do not use the term Assault Rifle, that is a anti gun term used by spindoctors to scare the uneducated. I called my M-16 Lisa!!


----------

